# A couple new rat babies :) Lots of pictures!



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

Today I got a couple new rat babies. They are both the sweetest things and were bruxing and boggling in my lap all the way home.  They definitely love getting scritches!

Here is Master Splinter aka Splinter. He's a blue agouti dumbo rex. I love his little face. 

























And then I wasn't supposed to get this boy. But I asked to see him, and right away he was licking my hands and was a total sweetheart. I couldn't just leave without him.  This is Leonardo aka Leo. He's a red eyed blue self velveteen dumbo. He's gorgeous. 

























And then I'm sure a lot of you remember Mickey and Minnie. They are doing great and Mickey is now with the boys and Minnie is with the girls.  They get along well with my other rats.

Here's little Minnie. Tiny but still growing and ears too big for her head.  So cute! She's a little too hyper for me, and runs everywhere. My boyfriend is in love with her though. She's his little baby. :roll: 

























And here's Mickey. My little baby boy.


----------



## AlienMando (Jan 19, 2008)

Ahhh!!!

I want! lol


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

I love the blue dumbo boy, so pretty! =]
How can you tell if a rat is velveteen?


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

Aww! I'm glad to see Micky and Minnie are doing so well. Your new babies are so cute too!


----------



## collisiontheory89 (Apr 16, 2008)

Oh my gosh...cuuuuute. Sounds like a sweet little family...


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

Those are the cutest babies ever... I am a huge sucker for dumbos.


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

OMGsh they are the cutest rats ever!!!!!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Ok, so you have Master Splinter and Leonardo .. I'm on to your game. Now you have an excuse to go out and "stumble across" Michelangelo, Raphael and Donatello to complete the set... LOL

Clever making the Blue rat Leonardo though! Now you just need to find the red, orange and purple rats ... O.O :lol:

Seriously though, Splinter is SO cute. Send him a squish or two from me


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

grabby hands... grabby hands

I'm a sucker for blues & what I wouldn't do for an agouti rex


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

Ration1802 said:


> Ok, so you have Master Splinter and Leonardo .. I'm on to your game. Now you have an excuse to go out and "stumble across" Michelangelo, Raphael and Donatello to complete the set... LOL
> 
> Clever making the Blue rat Leonardo though! Now you just need to find the red, orange and purple rats ... O.O :lol:
> 
> Seriously though, Splinter is SO cute. Send him a squish or two from me


ummm, let's not forget April, Casey or Shedder!
(that's 3 more rats to complete the set)

See why I don't do them names? I don't need the encouragement... LOL!


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

Velveteens have wavy coat and whiskers. But not like as much as a rex.



A1APassion said:


> Ration1802 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, so you have Master Splinter and Leonardo .. I'm on to your game. Now you have an excuse to go out and "stumble across" Michelangelo, Raphael and Donatello to complete the set... LOL
> ...


Hahaha! That's great. I told my boyfriend that I need April, Casey, Shredder, Michelangelo, Raphael, and Donatello. He gave me that scariest glare ever. :lol: 

Supposedly, after Leo and Splinter, I'm not allowed to get anymore rats. :roll: Yeah, right!


----------



## bmwing01 (Dec 7, 2007)

so cute! ... i just love babies =D


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Gah, they're too cute!!


----------



## Caity (Apr 1, 2008)

B'awww, Splinter has the most perfectly crumpled whiskers. And I love that :3 face. And blue selfs are so pretty.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Minnie is so ITSY! They're all so adorable!


----------

